# Herman the German



## Roy Stephens (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Robmac (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice rig!


----------



## izwozral (Jul 18, 2018)

You have got your priorities right, nice van, nice set up, football on, gin in glass. What's not to like?


----------



## trixie88 (Jul 18, 2018)

very nice..........nice big awning/tent.......lovely pics


----------



## harrow (Jul 18, 2018)

Roy Stephens said:


> View attachment 65487View attachment 65488View attachment 65489View attachment 65490View attachment 65491



Picture number 4 the dogs watching the fish and chips not the football


----------



## Herman (Jul 18, 2018)

That was the name of our first motorhome, a twenty year old imported Hymer hence Herman the German.


----------



## Herman (Jul 18, 2018)

That was the name of our first motorhome, a twenty year old imported Hymer hence Herman the German.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 19, 2018)

harrow said:


> Picture number 4 the dogs watching the fish and chips not the football



The fish & chips are probably more exciting.


----------



## bazzybabes (Jul 19, 2018)

Sharon the Cat said:


> The fish & chips are probably more exciting.



To me, as well as the dogs! x


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 23, 2018)

Van looks great.


----------

